# I took advantage of the cold weather to Cold Smoke some cheese!



## TSR6 (Feb 11, 2019)

I took advantage of the cold weather to smoke some cheese!

My family had some of my first batch during the Super Bowl, and I depleted my inventory lol.  This weekend it was nice and chilly so I made another batch - mozzarella, gouda & cheddar to some apple chips!

Now they sit and wait!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Awesome! Cheese smoking is fun!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks great. If you stand cheese on its edge you will get more smoke around the whole piece.

Warren


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Awesome! Cheese smoking is fun!



and easy too.  No fuss - just make sure the box doesnt get too hot.  Not that hard this time of year in Wisconsin! lol


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great. If you stand cheese on its edge you will get more smoke around the whole piece.
> 
> Warren



thanks for the tip!  I'll hope to remember that for next time!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 11, 2019)

Cheese looks great! If you can get it try out the Cabot hot habanero and smoke it. 10x better smoked


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking good!
Al


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese looks great! If you can get it try out the Cabot hot habanero and smoke it. 10x better smoked



If it's a hot cheese, i'd be the only one in my house that would eat it!


----------

